# Great for honing, but doesn't replace stones and grinders



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Hawg. I have been curious about this tool.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hawg your review is on target. I have one of these and am happy with the sharpness of my chisels. I have tried stones and sandpaper but could never get the edge that I wanted. This tool produced a razor edge on my chisels and plane irons that make working with hand tools a pleasure.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, this tool will put a sharp,accurate and rpeatable grind on your chisels and plane irons. My block plane just sang along some pine and maple after my first use of it! My chisels, even my cheap ones, shaved wood in mortises and releifs I needed to make.

It would have taken me longer to haul out my stones, bevel guide and such than it took me to put that razor hone on my good irons.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great review.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have one and I love it. It helps that I don't have any planes with irons bigger than 2".


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I use mine for my carving tools. I am "sharpening challenged" so this tool is a huge asset for me.


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

After reading your review and afew other I bought the W/S3000 I am very happy with it so thanks alot.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great review, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

As an addition, I can get replacement PSA sandpaper, in varying grits at my local auto paint shop. (I use the 80 grit to resurface used planes from swap meet or Ebay.) this rough grit also helps to put that initial grind on new or old chisels that have the wrong grind to start with.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## clutions (Jan 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas … Got my 3000 yesterday and couldn't wait to give it a shot. Found an old 1/2" chisel that I had picked up at an estate sale (didn't want to jump on one of my good ones with out giving it a test run) that had been "hand sharpened" at some?? angle (who knows, it even had a camfer of about 15 degrees) and went through the steps as shown on the DVD. In about 10 mins (no pre-honeing or other prep) I had a squared edge that could shave the hair on my wrist and I could see myself in.

I have been using the plate glass and wet sandpaper system for quite sometime (picked it up from a FWW paper) so kinda knew what to expect from the different grits, but what use to take me 30-45 min (set up and clean up takes a bit-o-time) I will now be able to do in single digits … and then have right there to touch up at any time.

The DVD even shows how one can use and how easy it is to cut standard PSA 6" discs in stead of buying their discs … and I always have my set of X-acto knive handy.

The do have a top-end attachment now (abt $70) for wider blades. I only have one Lee that would require that so I'll probably just stick with the hand method for the time being.

I know I'll have a sharper shop with this gem around.

Best,
Francis


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Stumpy, those are some GREAT modifications! I just sprang for the DMT diamond wheels and while they are somewhat expensive, they sure put an edge on quick and DO NOT burn the blade!

I gotta build one of your sharpening stations. Using 1/2" MDF is sure a LOT cheaper than the diamond wheels!

Thanks for sharing. I look forward to checking the other posts at stumpynubs!

GFod Bless,
Hawg


----------

